# Playlist does not update in iPad app



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

I am running the latest version of the DIRECTV App for iPad on an iPad Air with iOS 8.1.1.

The playlist within the app will not update to reflect changes on the DVRs. This means that anything that is deleted on the DVRs remains in the app's playlist. It also means that any newly recorded shows fail to show up in the app. This is in spite of the fact that the "last updated" time is later than when these changes have occurred, even days later.

The only way I found to get the playlist in sync is to close the app from the app switcher, launch the Settings app, select DIRECTV, then check the option to reload the DVR playlist. The next time I open the app, the playlist is rebuilt from scratch and is back in sync with the DVR.s But this only brings the playlist in sync with the DVRs at that specific instance in time. As soon as something new records, or something is deleted, the playlists are out of sync again, and I have to repeat the above steps to fix the app playlist again.

The issue only happens in the iPad app. I also have the iPhone app installed on the same iPad Air, and its playlist is always in sync with the DVRs without any issues.

Both apps have no trouble communicating with the DVRs, and the remote control works just fine. I can also delete recordings straight from the iPad app, which does remove the from the app's playlist, but this is the only way the playlist will change unless I go through the convoluted steps to force a rebuild of the playlist.

I have five DVRs, one of which is a Genie, and the Genie is connected via Ethernet to our network, which has two wireless access points (same SSID). It does not matter which access point my iPad is connected to—I have the same problems on either side of the house. I do not have GenieGo, if that makes a difference.

I believe the issue started after either an update to the DIRECTV app or after an update to iOS 8.1, both of which happened at around the same time (about a month ago). I have been trying to troubleshoot the issue for quite some time now, but to no avail. Reinstalling the app has no effect, nor does resetting the network settings, rebooting the DVRs, etc. At this point I have absolutely no idea why I am having this issue or what I can do to resolve it.

Any ideas?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dvdmth said:


> I believe the issue started after either an update to the DIRECTV app or after an update to iOS 8.1,


You are correct on your assessment. There is nothing wrong with your equipment as this is a bug with the app itself. There was an update that tried to kill this bug not too long ago, but it did nothing to it.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sometimes it shows deleted episodes, sometimes it doesn't. I just restart it anytime I change from home to OOH. And wait for an update.


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

I guess it's nice to know I'm not doing anything wrong on my end, but I have to emphasize that I had no issues whatsoever with the app until after the last update. If it was meant to fix the playlist issue, well, from my point of view nothing was broken. Maybe it was for others, but it worked perfectly for me until they "fixed" it.

To the one commenting about deleted shows, that is only part of my issue, and not the biggest gripe I have. The bigger issue for me is that nothing is updating in the playlist, meaning that newly recorded shows don't show up at all. I can look at the playlist right now in the app, and nothing, absolutely nothing, is listed from today, and there are at least half a dozen new recordings from today across the DVRs off of the Sunday Ticket package. It does not matter how long I keep the app open. They never show up.


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Same problem. I stopped using the iPad app and only use the iPhone one.


----------

